# Web Cam viewer application



## rgura (Feb 21, 2005)

An idea for a TiVo Desktop, HME or Galleon application, I really can't believe that nobody has thought of this before. 

It would be nice to have a Web Cam viewer application available from TiVo Central so that, assuming that you had one or more networked Web Cams, you could monitor the baby, the front door, office, etc., from the comfort of your couch.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

You could do it now in HME as a series of updating still frames. Video isn't yet supported in HME, but you could update a still image regularly.


----------



## rgura (Feb 21, 2005)

That is just what I want ... too bad I'm not a programmer... does anyone have a HME app for a webcam???


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

http://galleon.tv/content/view/23/32/


----------

